# payment on s2900



## davidskm (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anybody know if BCBS is still paying on code: S2900?


----------



## ajs (Dec 2, 2011)

krist_d said:


> Does anybody know if BCBS is still paying on code: S2900?



I don't know if they ever actually paid on it, but my understanding it was established for the facility to use in billing for use of the surgical robot.


----------

